# side by side



## ylhatch (Jul 27, 2011)

thinking of getting a side by side.which one would you recomend or had problems with.thanks.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 28, 2011)

I've had a Rhino for personal use and a Mule hear at work. Both are very very loud.


----------



## EuroTech (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a 07 prowler and have had zero problems and love it.
it is very stable when off camber and is fairly quite.


----------



## ROBD (Jul 28, 2011)

Go with the Polaris Ranger.  It is alot quieter and smoother riding than most others i have riden.  It is a workhorse too.  I have had no problems with it and i have used it to pull a harrow all day in the heat.


----------



## ylhatch (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks,guys


----------



## badger (Aug 4, 2011)

I love my Honda Big Red. No complaints at all, and being a Honda, I expect years of reliable service.


----------



## nkbigdog (Aug 4, 2011)

Polaris Ranger XP 800 carry 1500lbs in hydrolic bed and tow 2000lb three modes of travel 9gal cap on fuel, Love mine.


----------



## Bhrama (Aug 4, 2011)

ylhatch said:


> thinking of getting a side by side.which one would you recomend or had problems with.thanks.



I thought he was talking about a shotgun .


----------



## GaBowman21 (Sep 17, 2011)

Check out the Can Am Commander 1000xt! We just bought one a few weeks ago and it's by far the nicest side by side on the market. Not only that it has a top speed of 75mph. Not that u need that speed but it doesn't hurt to have it. Extremely quiet as well. I will post some pics later.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 14, 2011)

Bhrama said:


> I thought he was talking about a shotgun .


----------



## papaz (Nov 15, 2011)

Have had a Polaris Ranger for 7 years now and love it!!  In those 7 years only replaced the fuel pump and the battery.  Even use it to pull my 7' grain drill every year to plant my food plots with.


----------



## Bossman (Nov 21, 2011)

For all around use the Polaris Ranger is hard to beat.


----------



## coltday (Nov 22, 2011)

Work-Kubota RTV, Comfort-Rhino, Sport-RZR, All around-Ranger(just hate the bench seats). Prowler's are nice, comparible to Rhino oh and if you have deep pockets... Can-Am, all I can say is WHOA on them.


----------

